# How is island attached to floor



## daniel2229 (May 30, 2008)

I am getting ready to remove the kitchen island but do not see any screws. How are they typicially attached to the floor?

I have sold the cabinets and want to remove it without damaging it.

Thanks.


----------



## handyguys (May 30, 2008)

It may not be. I have seen them just sit.

If yours is attached. I have seen 2x4 cleats attached to the floor and the cabinet sits over them. Then screws or nails go through the carcas into the 2x4. The nails or screw heads are covered over by the toe kick or the screws/nails were installed through the toe kick. Look near the floor on the toe kick. If you do not see nails or screws see if you can remove the toe kick and look behind it.


----------



## inspectorD (May 30, 2008)

If that's not it...I have had someone screw up through the floor from the basement into blocks attached to the underside of the cabinets. This was only once ...but sometimes homeowners do crazy things. 

Usually it is behind the toe-kick or any baseboard which was applied after the cabinet was secured...as Handyguy said.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am on a slab, but I did find some nails in the kick board. They must be tied into a block that is glued or screwed into the floor.

I will try to drive them into the block with a nail set and pry the cabinets off the block this afternoon.

I'll let you know how well it comes up.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 3, 2008)

I punched the nails through and the counter came right up!

I wish the rest of this rehab was a simple!


----------

